# PC-Markt im freien Fall: Windows 8 soll schuld sein



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PC-Markt im freien Fall: Windows 8 soll schuld sein*

					Der PC-Markt hat im ersten Quartal 2013 ein desaströses Bild abgeliefert und verliert auf Rekordniveau. Schuld ist laut Marktforschungsinstitut IDC Windows 8. Das habe den Markt nicht nur ausgebremst, sondern sogar verlangsamt. Den Teufel bei Microsoft zu suchen, dürfte aber zu einfach sein.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PC-Markt im freien Fall: Windows 8 soll schuld sein*


----------



## kaisper (11. April 2013)

Win8 motiviert ja nicht mal wirklich die Win7 Nutzer zum Umstieg. Als Win7 Nutzer sieht man doch in erster Linie die Vorteile im Touch-Bereich. Da man sich aber einen Stand-Pc kaufen möchte und für den Großteil der Käufer keine ersichtlichen Vorteile mit Win8 kommen, gibt es keinen Grund nen neuen PC zu kaufen.


----------



## alm0st (11. April 2013)

Und wen wunderts? Microsoft hat ein Betriebsystem radikal auf Touch und Tablet Komfort ausgelegt und bringt im Prinzip keinen nennenswerten Vorteil zu Windows 7. Warum sollte man dann so ein System wollen? Weils 0,456847 Sekunden schneller bootet und paar bunte Kacheln hat?


----------



## Trefoil80 (11. April 2013)

So ein Blödsinn, Windows 8 zum Sündenbock des schrumpfenden PC-Marktes zu machen!

Das hier ist die Wahrheit und der zentrale Punkt:
"Was die Analysten aber nicht erwähnen, ist der technologische Zyklus,  der in den vergangenen Monaten und Jahren deutlich an Fahrt verloren  hat. Wer 1999 einen drei Jahre alten PC hatte, konnte mit dem kaum noch  etwas anfangen. 2013 hat sich dieses Bild gewandelt. Ein Rechner aus dem  Jahre 2010 ist immer noch in der Lage, alle Standard-Aufgaben zu  erledigen und, wenn man damals gut gekauft hat, sogar aktuelle 3D-Spiele  brauchbar wiederzugeben."

Der Markt ist halt langsam gesättigt. Mit einem ollen Core2Duo aus 2006 kann man noch wunderbar im Internet surfen. Da braucht man keinen neuen PC.
Otto Normaluser kauft sich dann halt ein Tablet, weil es "hipp" ist, sowas zu besitzen. Aber auch da werden die Wachstumsraten bald abebben.

Es sind wirklich die Gamer, die sich (im Vergleich) relativ häufig neue PC-Hardware kaufen.


----------



## dustyjerk (11. April 2013)

Ich seh das Problem aber anders: Fast jeder kennt jemanden, der sich mit PCs auskennt! Und auf denjenigen kommt man zurück, wenn man einen neuen PC braucht! Dann wird natürlich ein PC zusammengestellt und keiner von der Stange gekauft!

Klar, das dann Acer, HP und Co. nichts daran verdienen. Aber das wegen Tablet-Verkäufen weniger PCs verkauft werden glaube ich nicht, da Tablets nach wie vor keinen PC vollständig ersetzen können.


----------



## highspeedpingu (11. April 2013)

> Der PC-Markt hat im ersten Quartal 2013 ein desaströses Bild abgeliefert  und verliert auf Rekordniveau. Schuld ist laut Marktforschungsinstitut  IDC Windows 8. Das habe den Markt nicht nur ausgebremst, sondern sogar  verlangsamt. Den Teufel bei Microsoft zu suchen, dürfte aber zu einfach  sein.



Doch !  So einfach ist das! 



> Der Konkurrenzdruck durch Tablets ist aber enorm, denn für die wird mit einem Absatz von 200 Millionen Stück gerechnet.



In ein paar Jahren, wenn die ersten Geräte kaputt bzw. veraltet sind und die Leute gemerkt haben, dass eine Reparatur bzw. Aufrüsten nicht möglich bzw. unrentabel ist, kauft keiner mehr einen "Tablet Pc"




> Wer 1999 einen drei Jahre alten PC hatte, konnte mit dem kaum noch etwas  anfangen. 2013 hat sich dieses Bild gewandelt. Ein Rechner aus dem  Jahre 2010 ist immer noch in der Lage, alle Standard-Aufgaben zu  erledigen



So isses!


----------



## Julian1303 (11. April 2013)

Das mit dem "Schneller Booten" is ja auch noch so eine Sache. Habs aufm Laptop. Ist die Modern UI mit ihren Kacheln Geladen, rödelt die SSD im Hintergrund immer noch gute 10 sec oder gar länger. Alles Augenwischerei. Und wer Windows 7 hat, sieht natürlich auch keinen Grund umzusteigen. Also was solls. Denke mal selbst Windows Blue wird daran nichts ändern. Wie schon des Öfteren im Forum geäußert, Windows 8 hat den schrumpfenden Markt an PC´s nur eben mal beschleunigt, weil es kaum wer haben will.


----------



## Trefoil80 (11. April 2013)

dustyjerk schrieb:


> Ich seh das Problem aber anders: Fast jeder kennt jemanden, der sich mit PCs auskennt! Und auf denjenigen kommt man zurück, wenn man einen neuen PC braucht! Dann wird natürlich ein PC zusammengestellt und keiner von der Stange gekauft!
> 
> Klar, das dann Acer, HP und Co. nichts daran verdienen.



Da ist sicherlich auch was dran. Qualität (selbst bauen anstatt OEM-Schrott) setzt sich eben doch durch


----------



## oldsql.Triso (11. April 2013)

Jetzt MS die Schuld mit W8 zu geben ist aber eher ein Fail, wie ich finde. Jeder Markt ist irgendwann gesättigt und wenn man überlegt, wie rasant sich der PC-Markt entwickelt hat. Schuld sind fehlende Innovationen wie z.B. das IllumiRoom der XBOX oder eben die Stagnation im Bereich CPU, RAM, SSD, Grafikkarten etc. Man kriegt immer Updates, nie richtige Upgrades mehr. Aber das hat nichts mit W8 zu tun - wie ich finde. Software in Form von Unterhaltung stagniert auch. Das einzige was noch wirklich Spaß macht sind ein paar Benchmarks und etwas Übertakten. Spiele laufen meist auf Mid-Range-Sachen noch super.
Denke erst ab 2016 wird's wieder bergauf gehen.


----------



## OdlG (11. April 2013)

dustyjerk schrieb:


> Ich seh das Problem aber anders: Fast jeder kennt jemanden, der sich mit PCs auskennt! Und auf denjenigen kommt man zurück, wenn man einen neuen PC braucht! Dann wird natürlich ein PC zusammengestellt und keiner von der Stange gekauft!
> 
> Klar, das dann Acer, HP und Co. nichts daran verdienen. Aber das wegen Tablet-Verkäufen weniger PCs verkauft werden glaube ich nicht, da Tablets nach wie vor keinen PC vollständig ersetzen können.


Mit Windows 8 schon... Aber der ist ja angeblich der Schuldige 

Hat schon einmal jemand daran gedacht, dass man viel zu wenige Gründe für neue Hardware hat? Was braucht man denn bitte für aktuelle Technik, wenn man noch einen i7-920 unnd eine HD5870 im Rechner hat. So eine Kombo reicht doch immernoch für vieles, vor allem reicht es Leuten, die keine Schrauber und Enthusiasten sind, also der Masse.


----------



## highspeedpingu (11. April 2013)

Schneller booten ist auch davon abhängig, welche Systeme noch auf dem Rechner vorhanden sind und welches zuletzt gestartet wurde.
Ich habe Windows 7 und 2 x Win 8 (32 / 64bit als Multiboot System.

Hatte ich zuletzt Win8 in Gebrauch und starte wieder Win8, geht es sehr schnell.
Hatte ich zuletzt Win7 in Gebrauch und starte Win8, dauert es so lange wie ein Win7 Start.
War zuletzt Win 8 in Betrieb und ich starte Win7, fährt er nach der Betriebssystemauswahl im Win8 Bootmanager nochmal runter und startet dann erst Win7


----------



## DerBratmaxe (11. April 2013)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Schneller booten ist auch davon abhängig, welche Systeme noch auf dem Rechner vorhanden sind und welches zuletzt gestartet wurde.
> Ich habe Windows 7 und 2 x Win 8 (32 / 64bit als Multiboot System.
> 
> Hatte ich zuletzt Win8 in Gebrauch und starte wieder Win8, geht es sehr schnell.
> ...



Wieso arbeitest du dann nicht in ner VM ?


----------



## Razier (11. April 2013)

Was ist das denn für ein Schwachsinn???
Warum sollte Windows 8 daran Schuld sein?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. April 2013)

freyny80 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn, Windows 8 zum Sündenbock des schrumpfenden PC-Marktes zu machen!


 
Kann man doch, denn ich habe 2 freunde, der eine arbeitet bei Media-Markt und der andere bei Saturn, und die sagen:

Windows 8 wirkt abschreckend und die PCs Stauben im Markt ein. Dann die Windows 8 Betriebssysteme zum kaufen, sind so beliebt wie Fußpilz.

Dann habe ich es Live bei Expert gesehen, und das mehrfach:
wie der Berater den PC mit Windows 8 einigen Kunden gezeigt hat wie so Windows 8 ist, sind die einfach gegangen.

Windows 8 Developer Preview war perfekt und hätte den Markt überflügelt, aber nein MicroSchrott musste es besser wissen. Die Zahlen von Nutzern mit win 8 im WWW sprechen Bände, dass das Wachstum kaum steigt.
freyny schön das du es toll findest aber Otto-Normal will und möchte es nicht. 
Da Mac OS + IOS oder Windows XP/7 PC + Android Geräte, rechen völlig aus. 
Windows Phone ist zu spät und überflüssig, da wird ein Windows 8 nichts mehr verbessern, ehr verschlechtern. 
Mac wartet nur auch neue Konsumenten und dank iPhone und iPad mit perfekter Kompatibilität zu Mac OS, und Jahrzehnte gleicher UI aber immer sich verbesserndes OS ist die auch ein Kaufargument für Otto-Normal.


----------



## Trefoil80 (11. April 2013)

Ich würde eher sagen, die PCs bei der Media Markt-/Saturn-Gruppe (vor allem in Verbindung mit dem Preis) wirken abschreckend... 

Wenn Deine Kumpels Ahnung haben: Warum empfehlen die dann nicht Tools wie Classic Shell, um den Leuten die Angst vor W8 zu nehmen?
Durch gute Beratung kann man da schon was reißen...

Außerdem habe ich nicht gesagt, dass ich es toll finde, aber es ist nicht der Grund (zumindest nicht der alleinige und Hauptgrund) für den schwachen PC-Markt.

Wer W7 hat braucht mit Sicherheit kein W8, aber ein Extra Downgrade von W8 auf W7 ist nicht erforderlich, wenn es beim Fertig-PC schon dabei ist.
Aber der durchschnittliche Blödmarkt-Kunde hat mit Sicherheit noch eine olle XP-Schleuder stehen, die mal ersetzt werden soll.


----------



## Quake2008 (11. April 2013)

Set dem ich diese APP´s bei W8 habe sitze ich ab und zu noch dran um das ein oder andere Game neben bei zu zocken. Sonst mit w7 stand der pc nur rum zum zocken gabs die Konsole.


----------



## matty2580 (11. April 2013)

CB verpackt das in noch viel drastischere Worte:


			
				ComputerBase schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Marktforschungsinstitut IDC hat der weltweite PC-Markt im 1.  Quartal 2013 den *stärksten* Rückgang seit Start der Aufzeichnung im Jahre * 1994* erlebt. Gegenüber dem Vorjahr ging der Absatz mit klassischen PCs  um knapp 14 Prozent zurück. Das vergangene Quartal markiert damit das *4.  Quartal* mit *negativer* Entwicklung in Folge.


Negativrekord: Weltweite PC-Verkäufe fallen um 14 Prozent (Update) - ComputerBase

 Nach den vielen Posts dort können die meisten User nicht mit diesen Zahlen richtig umgehen.
Hier geht es nicht um den Untergang des klassischen PC, sondern um eine Entwicklung die so schon seid Jahren statt findet.

Mit allen damit verbundenen negativen Folgen, wenn der klassische PC-Markt so weiter stagniert....


----------



## Master451 (11. April 2013)

freyny80 schrieb:


> ...
> Der Markt ist halt langsam gesättigt. Mit einem ollen Core2Duo aus 2006 kann man noch wunderbar im Internet surfen. Da braucht man keinen neuen PC.


 
kann ich nur unterstreichen... Ich arbeite und spiele hier mit nem ollen Core2Duo aus 2006, es langt halt inzwischen nicht mehr für so Kracher wie BF3, Assassins Creed oder Rennspiele gehen damit aber durchaus noch gut, zusammen mit ner 4870 ist spielen in 1280x1024 noch halbwegs anständig möglich... Klar wirds langsam Zeit aufzurüsten, vor allem da inzwischen schon DX11-exklusive Titel rauskommen und Videokonvertierung (in H.264, Umrechnung für portable Geräte) doch CPU-Leistung braucht... Und die Leute, die nen Sandy Bridge oder sogar nen Lynnfield haben, haben erst recht noch genug Leistungsreserven für die alltäglichen Aufgaben...

Bei Media Markt/Saturn/Expert etc. sehe ich auch das Problem der teilweise total sinnlos konfigurierten Systeme mit Core i7 3770 und ner Radeon 7570, und das dazu noch total überteuert... Letztens habe ich in nem Expert ein HP-System gesehen mit AMD A10 5700 und ner zusätzlichen Radeon 7450 (HP Pavilion p6-2349eg (C3V23EA)), der Sinn von letzterer ist für mich nicht erkennbar... Jemand der sich auskennt, kann einem für den gewünschten Einsatzzweck deutlich ausgewogenere Systeme für einen geringeren Preis zusammenstellen...

Windows 8 für sowas die Schuld zu geben halte ich für zu einfach... Nur wegen Windows 8 würde ich mir jetzt keinen Rechner kaufen (haben die ernsthaft erwartet, dass das Leute zu tausenden machen?), nur wegen Windows 8 keinen neuen Rechner zu kaufen halte ich aber ebenfalls für die falsche Lösung... Die Verkäufer sollten halt darauf aufmerksam machen, dass man durch kleine Tools das alte Erscheinungsbild zurückholen kann, und diese ggf. sogar auf Wunsch aufspielen oder als CD mitgeben... Microsoft müsste einfach das alte Startmenü zurückbringen, dann wäre die gesamte Diskussion erledigt...

Ich finde, Tablets können PC-Verkäufe durchaus beeinflussen, man kauft sich halt nicht Tablet und PC, sondern eher Tablet oder neuer PC, und da wirkt das günstigere Tablet bestimmt attraktiver... Für Internet oder zum Mails checken reicht auch ein Tablet...


----------



## Memphis_83 (11. April 2013)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Kumpels Ahnung haben: Warum empfehlen die dann nicht Tools wie Classic Shell, um den Leuten die Angst vor W8 zu nehmen?
> Durch gute Beratung kann man da schon was reißen...


 
naja nicht wirklich! die meisten wollen sich was kaufen, wo man nicht mehr hinterher was dran rumbasteln muss (wovon viele vielleicht eh keine ahnung haben). auf arbeit sehe ich immer mehr notebooks, die ohne os ausgeliefert wurden. oft kommen geräte rein, wo win8 nicht bootet, in einer schleife aus "automatischer reparatur" und "diagnose blabla" hängen bleibt, da hilft dann ein recovery, wo die meisten nicht wissen wie. bei win7 war es mit alt+f10 ziemlich einfach...
win 8 trägt vielleicht die hauptlast des rückgangs an pc's, ist aber nicht alleine schuld?! im auto-markt, kaufen gehts auch hoch und runter, da kauft sich auch nicht jeder jedes jahr n neuwagen etc.!


----------



## BikeRider (11. April 2013)

Win 8 hat meiner Meinung nach nur einen kleinen Anteil am schrumpfenden PC-Markt.
Kleinere oder mittelständische Firmen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, investieren nicht unbedingt gern, wieder in ein neues Betriebssystem, nachdem sie erst auf Win 7 umgestellt haben.
Manch ein dieser Unternehmen müsste evtl. seine Mitarbeiter auch zur Fortbildung schicken, weil da nicht jeder sofort mit der neuen Benutzeroberfläche klar kommt. 
Da spart sich sicherlich so manches Unternehmen das Geld und bleibt (samt alten Rechner) bei Win 7 oder sogar WIn XP.
Zur Zeit gibt der Konsument sehr viel  Geld für Tablet-PCs und neue Smartphones aus.
Da der Konsument nicht unendlich viel Geld zur Verfügung hat, muss eine andere Sache, sprich der PC zum Beispiel halt länger halten.
Wenn der Tablet- und Smartphone-Boom ein wenig abebbt, könnte der PC-Markt wieder an Fahrt gewinnen.
Eine andere Möglichkeit, warum grad Spieler im Moment so wenig in neue PCs könnten  auch die vielen Konsolenumsetzungen von Spielen sein.
Viele Umsetzungen haben selbst Mittelklasse PCs nicht so sehr gefordert.
Da reicht dann auch ein älterer PC um gut spielen zu können.
Ein weiterer Punkt grad bei Spiele-PCs sind sicherlich auch Spiele, die dauerhaft online sein müssen und Accounts via Steam, Origin, etc. erfordern.
Da sagt sich mit Sicherheit auch mancher Konsument: Will ich nicht mehr, da spiele ich halt nicht mehr.
An anderer Stelle stehen sicherlich auch die ständigen Bugs von Spielen, wo sich mancher Konsument sagt: Ich habe keine Lust für mein Vollpreis-Produkt als Beta-Tester hin zu halten.
Ich glaube, es ist eine Mischung von allem, was im Moment den PC-Markt schrumpfen lässt.
Dies ist nur meine Meinung und da kann jeder eine andere Meinung haben.


----------



## BigBubby (11. April 2013)

Bei den Saturn und MM Verkäufern laufe ich auch immer Weg. Das hat weniger mit den Waren zu tun 
Da laufen verdammt viele rum, die verdammt wenig Ahnung von der Materie haben. 
Teilweise würde man am liebsten einen RoundHouseKick machen, wenn man die hört bei der Kundenberatung.

Edit: 
Zur News:
Typisch Menschliches Verhalten. Immer die einfachste Lösung/Antwort wird angenommen. Sich in die Gegebenheiten des Marktes in den letzten 2 jahrzehnten einzuarbeiten, wäre ja viel zu aufwendig. Würde zwar realistische Ergebnisse geben, aber dann kann der Idiot auf der Straße nicht sagen, dass es Win8 wäre.


----------



## matty2580 (11. April 2013)

Nicht immer pauschal auf MM/Saturn haten.
Ich habe dort selbst einige Jahre gearbeitet, und hatte durchweg sehr kompetente Kollegen.


----------



## Dartwurst (11. April 2013)

Die Verkaufszahlen von PC´s sind doch auch nur die halbe Wahrheit. Kennt jemand die Zahlen von verkaufter Hardware im gleichen Zeitraum. Es ist doch möglich, das im gleichen Zeitraum die Zahl der selbst Schrauber gestiegen ist. Und das bei der derzeitigen Stagnation am Hardwaremarkt nicht viele einen neuen PC kaufen ist doch klar. Aber wenn ich jetzt einen neuen PC bräuchte hätte der kein Win 8. Was soll das für ein Betriebssytem sein, bei dem ich Teile dazu kaufen soll.


----------



## Dan23 (11. April 2013)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Set dem ich diese APP´s bei W8 habe sitze ich ab und zu noch dran um das ein oder andere Game neben bei zu zocken. Sonst mit w7 stand der pc nur rum zum zocken gabs die Konsole.


Hmm, vielleicht bist du hier im falschen Forum, nicht persoenlich nehmen aber hier dreht sich das Meiste um PC-Hardware und deren Games.
PC Games Hardware heisst die Seite hier.
Wenn du auf Konsole zockst, dann wirst du hier nicht wirklich gluecklich.


----------



## highspeedpingu (11. April 2013)

> Die Verkaufszahlen von PC´s sind doch auch nur die halbe Wahrheit. Kennt  jemand die Zahlen von verkaufter Hardware im gleichen Zeitraum. Es ist  doch möglich, das im gleichen Zeitraum die Zahl der selbst Schrauber  gestiegen ist. Und das bei der derzeitigen Stagnation am Hardwaremarkt  nicht viele einen neuen PC kaufen ist doch klar. Aber wenn ich jetzt  einen neuen PC bräuchte hätte der kein Win 8



Ich rate jedem der mich fragt von einem fehlkonstruierten -vor allem was Netzteil und Kühlung betrifft- "Fertig PC" und Windows8 ab


----------



## Rizoma (11. April 2013)

Ich halte es auch für übertrieben Win8 alleine die schuld zu geben da sind viele Faktoren die eine Rolle spielen. Win8 hat definitiv einen teil beigetragen aber ist definitiv auch nicht der ein zigste Übeltäter.


----------



## belle (11. April 2013)

> Was die Analysten aber nicht erwähnen, ist der technologische Zyklus,  der in den vergangenen Monaten und Jahren deutlich an Fahrt verloren  hat. Wer 1999 einen drei Jahre alten PC hatte, konnte mit dem kaum noch  etwas anfangen. 2013 hat sich dieses Bild gewandelt. Ein Rechner aus dem  Jahre 2010 ist immer noch in der Lage, alle Standard-Aufgaben zu  erledigen und, wenn man damals gut gekauft hat, sogar aktuelle 3D-Spiele  brauchbar wiederzugeben.


Das bringt es auf den Punkt, finde ich.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. April 2013)

Leider bring es diese Übersicht auch auf den Punkt, das sich win 8 kaum verkauft.
Operating system market share


----------



## Gamer090 (11. April 2013)

> Am härtesten trifft der Rückgang die Acer-Gruppe, die ein Minus von 31,3 Prozent hinnehmen muss



Autsch das tut Acer aber weh, fast einen Drittel verloren, die müssen schleunigst was machen wenn die nicht Insolvenz anmelden wollen, oder haben sie das schon?

Das es immer mehr Tablets und Smartphones gibt ist ja nichts neues, sie sind kleiner und für ein paar Notizen oder sogar das Lesen und schreiben von Dokumenten reichen sie aus. Auch wenn ich sagen muss, das schreiben von Dokumenten am Smartphone ist nervig, da ist sogar ein 5" Display nicht gross genug


----------



## RavenlordX (11. April 2013)

belle schrieb:


> Das bringt es auf den Punkt, finde ich.



Dieses Bild dürfte sich mit der Einführung der neuen Konsolen Generation langsam aber sicher ändern 

Denn vor allem die Spieleindustrie brachte dort viel Aufschung in Sachen PC Technik und dessen Aufrüstung für die neusten Grafikkarten Generationen.

Ich spühre es ebenso mit der eigenen Technik vom Jahr 2011, die bis auf eine neue Grafikkarte bis heute kein Upgrade mehr brauchte.

Natürlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen die diese auch an die Grenzen führen wie z.B. Crysis 3, welches schon ordentlich Power braucht und gerade noch im Granzbereich mit der 580 GTX klar kommt. In den höchsten Einstellungen mit einfachem AA. Bei 4x oder gar 8x hört der Spaß auch auf.


----------



## painbot (11. April 2013)

Die Frage ist doch, was macht Otto-Normalverbraucher so am PC?
Überwiegend Surfen (Facebook, Google & Co), tendenziell Weniger Onlinebanking & Onlineshopping, und ab&zu mal ein wenig Office (Word&Exel).
Und nicht zu vergessen Digitalbilder [kopieren/archivieren] und Casualgaming (Browser).
Für diese Anwendungen reicht ein 5-6 Jahre alter PC noch locker aus.

Und zweitens, darf man keinesfalls den Smartphone und Tabletmarkt bzw. User außen vorlassen!

Denn mal abgesehen von Office (und dafür reicht sogar ein noch älterer PC) kann man auf diesen Geräten wunderbar surfen und überall online sein und sein Facebookprofil () prüfen etc. 
Und auch Bilder/Videos lassen sich auf diesen Geräten wesentlich komfortabler verwalten, da diese nicht erst kopiert werden müssen sondern immer direkt auf dem Gerät selbst gemacht und gespeichert werden (oder in der Cloud).
Und für alle Gelegenheitsspieler gibts doch sooooo viele Apps ... 
Und gerade dadurch, dass eben viele User ihr Smartphone überall nutzen sinkt die Bereitschaft bzw. die Nachfrage nach einem PC, denn der steht doch sowieso meist ungenutzt herum und wird vielleicht mal für die eine oder andere Überweisung (und auch da nutzen leider immer mehr Nutzer ihr Smartphone für, da über die Gefahren nicht wirklich infomiert) und mal fürs Schreiben (und Drucken!) eines Briefes o.Ä. .. und das wars dann auch.
Auf der anderen Seite das geliebte Smartphone, dass quasi den PC vieler User ersetzt hat, tja, da kauft man sich eben ein neues Smartphone 

Gerade im Westen stagniert der Konsum doch eher .. auf der anderen Seite boomt der Smartphone und Tabletmarkt .. vielleicht sollte man mal 1 und 1 zusammenzählen 
Smartphone und Tablet konkurrieren im Privatmarkt mit dem klassischen PC .. und der Verlierer sollte nicht erst seit dem 1Q 2013 bekannt sein ...

Und Microsoft (Windows 8) ist vielleicht sogar wirklich teilweise "mitschuldig" 
Denn mMn nutzten sehr viele Otto-Normalnutzer inzwischen ihr Smartphone für dass, wofür vor 4-5 Jahren der PC genutzt wurde.
Und viele, gerade die weniger versierten Otto-Normalverbraucher, bevorzugen Kontinuität bei der Benutzung.
Und da kann Windows 8 schon erstmal abschreckend wirken da es sich ziemlich verändert präsentiert und damit vielleicht Ängste erweckt, man könne es nicht bedienen (geschürt durch negative Erfahrungen mit Microsoft ).
Und an Android bzw. iOS hat man sich ja ganz gut gewöhnt .. und die laufen auch auf den meisten Tablets ...

Also ich kann nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, wie man als Marktforschungsinstitut derart blinde "Studien" veröffentlicht, die lediglich die Statistiken (zu PC/Windows8-Verkaufszahlen) auswerten aber nicht entsprechend dem Markt interpretieren/analysieren ...


----------



## phila_delphia (11. April 2013)

Ich denke auch, dass es kaum Gründe gibt permanent neue Hardware anzuschaffen. Der Markt ist irgendwann eben satt. Hinzu kommt aus meiner Sicht:

- Für die wenigsten Spiele braucht man unbedingt neue Hardware. Im Gegenteil zeigen viele Indie-Projekte, dass Grafik nicht alles ist.
- Selbst wenn es Software gibt, die neue Hardware voll ausreizt, dann ist auch dies kaum für die breite Masse interessant.
- Auch das Spielen mit immer mehr Pixeln interessiert wohl erst man nur äußerst enthusiastische Gamer.

Also liegen die Wachstumsbereiche derzeit wo anders: Nämlich beim mobilen Markt und da gibt es ja genügend Firmen, die diesen Trend erkannt haben.

Wird der PC deshalb aussterben? Nein, aber: Es werden in Zukunft einfach nicht immer noch mehr Desktop Kisten verkauft werden.

Gruß

phila


----------



## Gamer090 (11. April 2013)

Online Banking auf dem Smartphone??  Viel zu gefährlich, ich würde niemals irgendwelche Konto- oder Kreditkartendaten über ein Smartphone verschicken. Auch wenn man den Zwischenspeicher löscht, ist man nie sicher ob wirklich alles gelöscht ist. Deshalb lade ich nur Kostenlose Apps im Play Store runter und Online Banking ist am PC nicht nur sicherer, sondern auch bequemer, weil der Bildschirm ist grösser.


----------



## BigBubby (11. April 2013)

Einige andere Webseiten haben auch etwas schönere Artikel zu diesem Thema geschrieben.

Wichtigste Punkte sind wohl, dass ein großer Analyst Win8 den schwarzen Peter zuschiebt. Ein anderer aber sagt, dass das nicht sein kann, da im Businessbereich ein zuwachs an PC-System-Verkäufen zu erkennen ist und nur der Private Markt defizite aufweist. Wäre es aber das Betriebssystem allein, hätten beide Bereiche diese Problematik.

Achja und Selbstschrauber werden das auch nicht sein. Die sind vermutlich wenn überhaupt im einstelligen Prozent-Bereich.

Noch ein netter Fakt. Ein PC-Hersteller ist sogar ein wenig gewachsen. Und zu guter letzt. Die größten Einbrüche waren in Europa und Afrika (In diesen Gebieten ist einerseits wieder Rezession angesagt und andererseits dort wo nicht, kaufen viele Smartphones und Tabletts und wer sich gerade für hunderte Euro so ein gerät zugelegt hat, wird wohl kaum einen PC kaufen). Die USA hatten nur einen mäßigen Rückgang von um die 9% (und gerade die sind ja Appleverrückt).


----------



## ImNEW (11. April 2013)

Gerücht des Tages? Eher Wahrheit des Tages


----------



## Voodoo2 (11. April 2013)

*Windows 8 ist schuld 
*


----------



## Hanzzi (11. April 2013)

Ich finde die Idee von Windows 8 sehr gut. Das sie die Option direkt zum Desktop zu Booten entfernt haben stört mich allerdings schon ein wenig. Ist wohl auch der Grund warum Ichs mir noch nicht gekauft habe... allerdings glaube ich dass die Käufer und auch natürlich die Hardware an dem mangelndem Erfolg die Meiste Schuld haben. Hätte ich einen Touch Bildschirm würde ich mir Win 8 holen, ohne isses natürlich Schwachsinn... Das wird sich mit der Zeit legen, und Win 8 bzw. 8.1 wird zum Erfolg... Gut ding will weile haben. Auf jeden Fall besser als der Schrott den Apple verzockt...


----------



## BennoWendt (11. April 2013)

Ich denke auch die Hardware ist zu einem großen Teil schuld: Mein PC von 2008 (Q9550,GTX260,4GB1600RAM) reicht für die meisten Anwendungsbereiche heutzutage noch gut aus, die einzige wirklich große Änderung ist DX11...... 
als ich 2008 meinen älteren PC (Athlon2100+,FX5200,512MB400RAM) in Rente geschickt habe(ebenfalls 5 Jahre alt), war er schon für die einfachsten Spiele zu langsam...
... und ja, natürlich ist auch Win8 schuld, weil es für Desktopsysteme ohne Touchscreen einfach nicht komfortabel genug ist, aber für Tablets echt super ...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. April 2013)

freyny80 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn, Windows 8 zum Sündenbock des schrumpfenden PC-Marktes zu machen!
> 
> Das hier ist die Wahrheit und der zentrale Punkt:
> "Was die Analysten aber nicht erwähnen, ist der technologische Zyklus,  der in den vergangenen Monaten und Jahren deutlich an Fahrt verloren  hat. Wer 1999 einen drei Jahre alten PC hatte, konnte mit dem kaum noch  etwas anfangen. 2013 hat sich dieses Bild gewandelt. Ein Rechner aus dem  Jahre 2010 ist immer noch in der Lage, alle Standard-Aufgaben zu  erledigen und, wenn man damals gut gekauft hat, sogar aktuelle 3D-Spiele  brauchbar wiederzugeben."
> ...


 Wäre aber Windows VIII ein verdammt perfektes Betriebsystem geworden, dann säh die Situation wohl trotzdem anders aus:
Gerade DAS hatten sich die Konzerne doch von Win 8 erhofft:
Die Durchbrechung der technolgischen Staknation!


Ich seh aber auch noch andere Dinge als mögliche Gründe:
Vielleicht sollten die Hersteller mal mehr Silent-HTPCs rausbringen!
Die kämen höchstwahrscheinlich deutlich besser an als ein Tower!


----------



## drstoecker (11. April 2013)

bin gleicher meinung das nicht win8 schuld an der aktuellen situation am computermarkt ist, sondern eher die handy/smartphone/tablet -sparte.wer braucht noch einen pc??? außer wir gamer und die den pc beruflich nutzen.wenn ich zuhause oder unterwegs bin ist es mitlerweile das einfachste der welt online zu gehen/zu surfen etc. man ist nicht mehr auf den heimischen pc angewiesen. wenn ich auf der couch sitzte neheme ich mein smartphone oder wenn vorhanden mein tablet zur hand und ab geht die post im web, emails checken, shopping etc. .das windows 8 kein betriebssystem für den pc zuhause ist, liegt meinermeinung nach auf der hand, außer man hat einen pc mit Touchbildschirm. nebenbei ist es einiger älterer hardware inkompatibel und teilweise erinnert mich diese situation ein wenig an windows vista beim markstart. obwohl es bis kurz vorm win7-start sehr gut gelaufen ist. mein favorit bleibt für die nächsten jahre eindeutig windows 7. das ist zwar auch nicht ganz perfekt aber dicht dran.mfg


----------



## JackWilliams (11. April 2013)

Ich finde win8 ist gelungen, es wird in Zukunft mehr convertibles und tablets geben, desktop-pcs werden leider irgendwann ein Nischenprodukt. Der Markt sieht einfach so aus, dass portable-touchgeräte die Zukunft zu sein scheinen.
Folglich will MS auf das richtige Pferd setzen


----------



## Decrypter (11. April 2013)

Regelmäßig neue Hardware braucht doch eigentlich nur die Zielgruppe der Hardcore Gamer. Wobei auch hier in der Vergangenheit der Trend zu erkennen war, das etwas ältere Hardware durchaus noch in der Lage ist, aktuelle Titel bei evtl. geringen Abstrichen flüssig wiederzugeben. Die CPUs und Grafikkarten der letzten 2-3 Jahre haben soviel Leistung, die in der Zeit aufgrund der mehr oder weniger Konsolenportationen kaum ausgereizt wurde. Das könnte sich jetzt mit der neuen Konsolengeneration ändern, wobei dann aber sicherlich die Leistung von jetzt aktueller Hardware lange ausreichen wird. Denn wer jetzt selbst einen Ivy Core i5 3470 mit entsprechend leistungsfähiger Grafikkarte  sein Eigen nennt, dürfte damit noch einige Jahre genug Leistung haben.

Für diejenigen, die mit aktuellen Spielen nichts am Hut haben bzw. anspruchslose Games spielen, Surfen und ein wenig Office mit dem Rechner machen, für die reicht ein kleiner 2 Kerner wie er vor 6-7 Jahren aktuell war, noch lange Zeit völlig aus. Mir reicht ja auch mein AMD Athlon X2 3800 von 2006 im Arbeitsrechner völlig aus und das dürfte sich die nächsten Jahre auch nicht wirklich ändern. Und auf dem anderen Rechner, wo Leistung für Videotranscoding benötigt wird, sieht das mit dem i5 3450 kaum anders aus. Und Generation Kiddie, die in Social Media aktiv sind, ist der Tablet/Smartphone Markt eindeutig die bessere Wahl, da man damit eben mobil ist. Auch hat sich die mobile Internetnutzung viel weiter verbreitet, was vor Jahren eben nicht so in der heutigen Form möglich und bezahlbar war. Da ziehen Desktop Rechner nun einmal klar den kürzeren. Der Desktop PC wird in nahe Zukunft sicherlich wieder das werden, für was er eigentlich gedacht war. Also reines Arbeitstier, wie er in Firmen zig millionfach Anwendung findet. Aber dazu braucht es eben halt keine hochgezüchteten CPU und Grafikkartenboliden, die Leistung haben, die dort überhaupt nicht benötigt wird. Somit wird eben auch der Lebenszyklus der Hardware um einiges länger sein, als es bisher war. Und Windows 8 mit seinem Touch Wahn wirkt für viele Firmen da eher abschreckend wirken, da es eben die altbekannte Bedienung komplett über den Haufen wirft. Sollte M$ auch noch auf die völlig irre Idee kommen, den Desktop in den nächsten Updates komplett zu entfernen, dürfte M$ im Gegensatz zu heute einen erheblichen Anteil am Umsatzrückgang bei PCs zu verantworten haben.


----------



## JackWilliams (11. April 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Regelmäßig neue Hardware braucht doch eigentlich nur die Zielgruppe der Hardcore Gamer. Wobei auch hier in der Vergangenheit der Trend zu erkennen war, das etwas ältere Hardware durchaus noch in der Lage ist, aktuelle Titel bei evtl. geringen Abstrichen flüssig wiederzugeben. Die CPUs und Grafikkarten der letzten 2-3 Jahre haben soviel Leistung, die in der Zeit aufgrund der mehr oder weniger Konsolenportationen kaum ausgereizt wurde. Das könnte sich jetzt mit der neuen Konsolengeneration ändern, wobei dann aber sicherlich die Leistung von jetzt aktueller Hardware lange ausreichen wird. Denn wer jetzt selbst einen Ivy Core i5 3470 mit entsprechend leistungsfähiger Grafikkarte  sein Eigen nennt, dürfte damit noch einige Jahre genug Leistung haben.
> 
> Für diejenigen, die mit aktuellen Spielen nichts am Hut haben bzw. anspruchslose Games spielen, Surfen und ein wenig Office mit dem Rechner machen, für die reicht ein kleiner 2 Kerner wie er vor 6-7 Jahren aktuell war, noch lange Zeit völlig aus. Mir reicht ja auch mein AMD Athlon X2 3800 von 2006 im Arbeitsrechner völlig aus und das dürfte sich die nächsten Jahre auch nicht wirklich ändern. Und auf dem anderen Rechner, wo Leistung für Videotranscoding benötigt wird, sieht das mit dem i5 3450 kaum anders aus. Und Generation Kiddie, die in Social Media aktiv sind, ist der Tablet/Smartphone Markt eindeutig die bessere Wahl, da man damit eben mobil ist. Auch hat sich die mobile Internetnutzung viel weiter verbreitet, was vor Jahren eben nicht so in der heutigen Form möglich und bezahlbar war. Da ziehen Desktop Rechner nun einmal klar den kürzeren. Der Desktop PC wird in nahe Zukunft sicherlich wieder das werden, für was er eigentlich gedacht war. Also reines Arbeitstier, wie er in Firmen zig millionfach Anwendung findet. Aber dazu braucht es eben halt keine hochgezüchteten CPU und Grafikkartenboliden, die Leistung haben, die dort überhaupt nicht benötigt wird. Somit wird eben auch der Lebenszyklus der Hardware um einiges länger sein, als es bisher war. Und Windows 8 mit seinem Touch Wahn wirkt für viele Firmen da eher abschreckend wirken, da es eben die altbekannte Bedienung komplett über den Haufen wirft. Sollte M$ auch noch auf die völlig irre Idee kommen, den Desktop in den nächsten Updates komplett zu entfernen, dürfte M$ im Gegensatz zu heute einen erheblichen Anteil am Umsatzrückgang bei PCs zu verantworten haben.



Firmen wechseln aber sowieso sehr träge ihre OS.


----------



## MG42 (12. April 2013)

Höchstwahrscheinlich wollen sie den Desktopmarkt zerstören...


----------



## Rizoma (12. April 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Wichtigste Punkte sind wohl, dass ein großer Analyst Win8 den schwarzen Peter zuschiebt. Ein anderer aber sagt, dass das nicht sein kann, da im Businessbereich ein zuwachs an PC-System-Verkäufen zu erkennen ist und nur der Private Markt defizite aufweist. Wäre es aber das Betriebssystem allein, hätten beide Bereiche diese Problematik.



nicht wirklich da im Buisnessbereich kein Win8 benutzt wird da werden nur alte eingesessene BS genutzt ich kenne Firmen die haben vor 4 Jahren noch Win98 genutzt und sind da erst auf XP gewechselt Meine bessere hälfte Arbeitet bei der Telekom und die stellen jetzt langsam mal auf Win7 um


----------



## Quat (12. April 2013)

Die Zuwachsrate von Windows 8 ist seit Erscheinungsdatum rückläufig!!!
Wem das nicht einleuchtet, der gebraucht seinen Kopf möglicherweise anders.
Wie kommt ihr auf die Idee, ein Smartphone könnte einen Desktop ersetzen? Nicht ein mal die einfachsten Aufgaben eines PC lassen sich damit, auch nur ansatzweise komfortabel, erledigen.
"Der Markt ist gesättigt" Was für ein Schwachsin! Würde dieser Satz irgend wann an Substanz gewinnen, gäbe es keinen Imperialismus mehr. Ein Markt kann sich verändern aber doch nicht sättigen.

Ach so: ich empfehle Windows 7! Verhindert möglichem Bedienungsfrust bei Nutzung von Windows 8!


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. April 2013)

Bedienungsfrust bei Win8 kommt wohl eher durch den fälschlichen Gebrauch des Kopfes. Entwicklungsländer haben den Rasperry Pi, die, die keinen PC brauchen haben Smartphones und Tablets, weil sie die Vorzüge nicht brauchen/kennen und Leute die sich auskennen, sehen seit knapp 2 Jahren keinen Grund zum Aufrüsten und sehen auch bis Ende des Jahres keinen Grund dazu und Firmen steigen meist nur bei der Software um und der Schritt von XP zu W7 ist noch nicht einmal durch. Jetzt kommen noch die neuen Konsolen und du sag mir, der PC-Markt ist nicht zum Stagnieren verurteilt?


----------



## einjojo (12. April 2013)

Die Hersteller Sind doch selbst Schuld... Seit Monaten suche ich nach einem Win8 Tablet mit mit Leistungsfähiger APU. die Intel CPU´s sind mir zu schwach bei der Grafik und AMD kommt nicht aus de Pötte um was Vernünftiges auf die beine zu stellen... und denn Kosten die Teile auch noch um die 900 €.


----------



## Quat (12. April 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Bedienungsfrust bei Win8 kommt wohl eher durch den fälschlichen Gebrauch des Kopfes. Entwicklungsländer haben den Rasperry Pi, die, die keinen PC brauchen haben Smartphones und Tablets, weil sie die Vorzüge nicht brauchen/kennen und Leute die sich auskennen, sehen seit knapp 2 Jahren keinen Grund zum Aufrüsten und sehen auch bis Ende des Jahres keinen Grund dazu und Firmen steigen meist nur bei der Software um und der Schritt von XP zu W7 ist noch nicht einmal durch. Jetzt kommen noch die neuen Konsolen und du sag mir, der PC-Markt ist nicht zum Stagnieren verurteilt?


 
Hi hi ... ja oder so'rum.
Klar jede neue Konsolengeneration knabbert am PC-Markt, solang da aber Nintendo vorherrscht, helfen irgend welche "NextGen"-trallala nicht wirklich weiter. Zumal dies ja nur einen kleinen Teil des Marktes betreffen wird, den Spielebereich.
Ich sage nicht, dass Smartphones nicht nette kleine nützliche Dinger sind. Ich gehe davon aus,dass niemand auf die Idee kommt sie als Desktopersatz zu betrachten. Dies für andere zu behaupten, konnten wir hier oft genug lesen.

Diverse Hersteller versuchen ja schon seit einiger Zeit, dem Tottraum von M$ zu folgen, mit Allinone und Touch-Displays. Da sitzt man 30cm vor einem 27"er und rudert mit den Armen auf dem Display. Richtig Arme, nicht Hände. Ach so da ein Schreibtisch, laut Ergonomieempfehlung eine gewisse Höhe aufweist, steht der schicke neue PC natürlich noch viel zu hoch. Ja der Schreibtisch ist ja auch ergonomisch, dieses Bedienkonzept eben nicht. Da gehört halt mehr zu bedenken, als das anordnen "netter" kleiner Kacheln.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (12. April 2013)

einjojo schrieb:


> Die Hersteller Sind doch selbst Schuld... Seit Monaten suche ich nach einem Win8 Tablet mit mit Leistungsfähiger APU. die Intel CPU´s sind mir zu schwach bei der Grafik und AMD kommt nicht aus de Pötte um was Vernünftiges auf die beine zu stellen... und denn Kosten die Teile auch noch um die 900 €.


 
Glückwunsch!

Du hast den größten Nachteil von Tablet's im Vergleich zu Notebooks oder Desktop PCs herausgefunden und beschwerst dich nun, dass er ihn hat ?

Ich finde es auch doof, dass unser 3L Lupo nicht die Leistung meines TT hat 


Aber um dich zu ermutigen ... Hasswell kommt 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ONOqNjC9BmM#!


----------



## xpSyk (12. April 2013)

Ich bezahle keine 50-100€ für Win 6.2 , wenn ich 6.1 hab....


----------



## BigBubby (12. April 2013)

Natürlich hat der Markt eine Sättigung in den USA und Europa erreicht. In Afrika ist es schwer einzuschätzen, wobei ich hier vermute, dass diejenigen, die ausreichend Strom haben und das Geld für einen PC auch eine Sättigung erreicht haben dürften. 
In Asien kann ich es gar nicht abschätzen.

Das Problem was die Sättigung erzeugt hat, wurde hier ja bereits mehrfach erläutert. Es ist nun mal so dass in den letzten Jahren der Zuwachs an (nötiger) Leistung nur minimal war. Auch mit einem System von 2006-2007 kann man alle "normalen" Anwendungen (Internet, E-Mail, Word, Excel, Paint, Youtube und co) ohne merkbare Einschränkungen nutzen. Leute kaufen sich da lieber Full HD Fernseher und Tablets, da diese Lücken zu füllen sind, die erst wieder entstanden sind (vorher gabs nur SD Fernsehn, dafür hatte kaum jemand einen PC im Privathaushalt), während die PC Lücke momentan meist gefüllt sind.
Als Beispiel: Meine Eltern, wie auch meine Schwester haben Systeme von ich glaube 2008 und 2009. Diese sind noch mehr als Ausreichend für deren Bedürfnisse. 

Wer behauptet, dass eine Marktsättigung nicht eintreten kann, sollte besser nie Betriebswirt werden.


----------



## DiZER (12. April 2013)

die ausagen sind purer bullshitt, wer kein win8 möchte kauft sich seinen pc einfach mit win7 und fertig. 

es war immer so das neue pc mit aktueller windows ausgeliefert wurden, warum erwarten die leute das es unter win8 anders 

sein soll?


----------



## highspeedpingu (12. April 2013)

> die ausagen sind purer bullshitt, wer kein win8 möchte kauft sich seinen pc einfach mit win7 und fertig.



So einfach ist das auch wieder nicht.
Der "Otto - Normalverbraucher" rennt zum Satur* oder MM und sieht, dass es nur noch Rechner mit Win8 gibt...
Weil er gehört hat, dass das Schei*** ist, behält er lieber seinen XP Rechner noch eine Weile und kauft sich für´s  gesparte Geld einen Fernseher


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. April 2013)

Jetzt ist es raus, MS hat sich selbst ins aus geschossen und ist laut der Böse, doch am schlechten PC Absatz zum Größten teil Schuld. Dadurch sind viele Kunden verprellt und interessieren sich lieber für mobile non-Windows Geräte. Leider macht sich dies Extrem auf der Börse bemerkbar.
Info Winfuture:


			
				Winfuture.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die schlechten PC-Verkaufszahlen im ersten Quartal haben an den Börsen direkte Auswirkungen auf Microsoft. Mehrere einflussreiche Analysten raten jetzt zum Verkauf der Aktie des Software-Konzerns.
> 
> Die Empfehlungen zum Umgang mit Microsoft-Wertpapieren standen in der letzten Zeit stets auf "neutral". Jetzt hat unter anderem Heather Bellini von der großen Investmentbank Goldman Sachs den Status auf "verkaufen" abgesenkt. "Die Quartalsergebnisse werden sich graduell verschlechtern, auch wenn Microsoft sich erfolgreich als vielsagender Teilnehmer in einer neuen Ära des Computings für Privatnutzer positionieren kann", schrieb sie in einer Analyse für Investoren.
> 
> ...


http://winfuture.de/news,75534.html

highspeedpingu genau, oder vereinzelt gibt es noch neu PCs mit win 7 oder gebrauchte PCs, Rate ich auch immer dazu. In mein Freundes, Bekannten und Verwandten Kreis rate ich von Windows 8 ab. Da Bedienerfreundlichkeit ist was anderes, und bei älteren Menschen zählt das genau so.


----------



## BigBubby (12. April 2013)

gg du hast aber schon verstanden, was du zitiert hast?
Da steht nirgendwo, dass die Börse sagt, dass Microsoft Schuld ist an den schlechten Absatzzahlen.
Da wird sich nur wieder auf die selbe Studie bezogen und hier geht es jetzt darum, dass Microsoft Aktien sinken werden, weil auf ihrem Hauptmarkt die Absatzzahlen gesunken sind (was dem Informationsgehalt der aktuellen News entspricht). 

Und jetzt wird nur vom Autor des Artikels noch mal die Informationen dieser ersten Studie aufgenommen. Das sind aber nicht mehr aussagen der Börse. (Bzw. Börsenanalysten).


----------



## SaftSpalte (12. April 2013)

totaler irrsinn . An allem ist die Vielfalt der elektronik branche .... Smartphone . Smart TV . Konsolen . Apple . tablets . Weltwirtschaftskrise  . weniger zeit zum zocken . <<<<<<----- dAS IST DAS PROBLEM

Windows 8 trägt dazu bei weil es halt nicht herausragt . 

Wir hier im Forum werden schon als suchtis genannt  . 

Die Masse die den Markt beherchen, sind viel zu unterschiedlich .. Der eine will ein Gaming pc , der andere nur ein Tablet . der andere begnügt sich mit einer Konsole . 


Wieso sollte sich ein unerfahrender Mensch sich ein PC kaufen der 1400 euro kostet ,bis da mal anständig etwas drauf funzelt ? der kauft doch lieber die PS4 für 600 euro und muss sich die nächsten 5 jahre keine gedanken mehr machen über aufrüsten updates und und und .... 

Was ich auch verstärkt merke ist das die leute sich gerne einen macbook kaufen statt windows lappy ... es ist und bleibt ein statussymbol ! auch wenn der nur verstaubt . ein must have halt .


----------



## DiZER (12. April 2013)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> So einfach ist das auch wieder nicht.
> Der "Otto - Normalverbraucher" rennt zum Satur* oder MM und sieht, dass es nur noch Rechner mit Win8 gibt...
> Weil er gehört hat, dass das Schei*** ist, behält er lieber seinen XP Rechner noch eine Weile und kauft sich für´s gesparte Geld einen Fernseher


 
war heute im Saturn am Alex in Berlin, da gabs auch pc mit win 7 und einem i7! 

es geht also doch noch.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. April 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Jetzt MS die Schuld mit W8 zu geben ist aber eher ein Fail, wie ich finde.


 Och, ich finde schon, dass Microsoft da einen recht grossen Anteil an der "Schuld" trägt, bezogen auf stagnierende bis sinkende PC-Absätze. Der einzige direkte Konkurrent, Apple, hat mit seinen MacBooks und iMacs - je nach Studie - leichte Stagnation bis sogar leichtes Wachstum, verkaufen sich also heute verhältnissmässig besser als Kisten mit Windows als vorher. >Kann< am OS selber liegen, oder an anderen Dingen, Apples PCs gelten ja nach wie vor als Statussymbole ... 


Zumindest bietet Microsofts neuestes Betriebssystem KEINERLEI Anreize zum PC-Kauf. Alles, wofür man (als Nicht-Spieler) einen PC braucht, reicht auch ein 5 Jahre alter PC mit Vista oder Win 7 drauf perfekt aus, selbst als Spieler käme man mit einer 3 Jahre alten Kisten samt ebenso alter Win 7 Installation bis zur Ankunft der neuen Konsolen noch blendend aus, wofür alos genau aufrüsten? Damit man dank Microsofts Wahn vom uniformen GUI sich mit den Kacheln und einem insgesamt unübersichtlicheren OS herumärgern darf? Bestimmt nicht ... im Gegenteil: Bei vielen Händerln hört man, dass ein Gutteil der Kunden Downgrades auf Windows 7 verlangt! Was bietet einem Win 8 verglichen mit 7? Es bootet ein wenig fixer, und hat ein paar nette Komfortfuntkionen wie einen ausgebauten Tasakmanager (allerdings nix, das nicht mit Extensions auch unter Win 7 lauffähig wäre), es kommt kein exklusives neues DirectX, es hat dank fehlender Codes sogar weniger mitgelieferte Funktionen als Win 7 ... WOFÜR soll man sich Windows 8, und damit meist verbunden einen neuen PC holen? Da es dafür keine Antwort, fehlt schlicht das Verkaufsargument für das OS ... es verkauft sich nur aus dem einen Grund überhaupt, dass es zwangsmässig gekoppelt mit Fertig-PCs kommt.


Klar, sicher, Marktsättigung, Diversifikation des Marktes durch neue Mobilgadgets etc. haben da auch alle ihren Anteil daran, aber Microsoft selber, quasi als Standartenträger des PCs, tut NICHTS dafür, dass mehr PCs abgesetzt werden, im Gegenteil: Win 9 soll genauso schlimm werden wie Win 8, sie sorgen also effektiv dafür, dass der Markt weiter siecht und schrumpft ...


----------



## JackWilliams (12. April 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Och, ich finde schon, dass Microsoft da einen recht grossen Anteil an der "Schuld" trägt, bezogen auf stagnierende bis sinkende PC-Absätze. Der einzige direkte Konkurrent, Apple, hat mit seinen MacBooks und iMacs - je nach Studie - leichte Stagnation bis sogar leichtes Wachstum, verkaufen sich also heute verhältnissmässig besser als Kisten mit Windows als vorher. >Kann< am OS selber liegen, oder an anderen Dingen, Apples PCs gelten ja nach wie vor als Statussymbole ...
> 
> Zumindest bietet Microsofts neuestes Betriebssystem KEINERLEI Anreize zum PC-Kauf. Alles, wofür man (als Nicht-Spieler) einen PC braucht, reicht auch ein 5 Jahre alter PC mit Vista oder Win 7 drauf perfekt aus, selbst als Spieler käme man mit einer 3 Jahre alten Kisten samt ebenso alter Win 7 Installation bis zur Ankunft der neuen Konsolen noch blendend aus, wofür alos genau aufrüsten? Damit man dank Microsofts Wahn vom uniformen GUI sich mit den Kacheln und einem insgesamt unübersichtlicheren OS herumärgern darf? Bestimmt nicht ... im Gegenteil: Bei vielen Händerln hört man, dass ein Gutteil der Kunden Downgrades auf Windows 7 verlangt! Was bietet einem Win 8 verglichen mit 7? Es bootet ein wenig fixer, und hat ein paar nette Komfortfuntkionen wie einen ausgebauten Tasakmanager (allerdings nix, das nicht mit Extensions auch unter Win 7 lauffähig wäre), es kommt kein exklusives neues DirectX, es hat dank fehlender Codes sogar weniger mitgelieferte Funktionen als Win 7 ... WOFÜR soll man sich Windows 8, und damit meist verbunden einen neuen PC holen? Da es dafür keine Antwort, fehlt schlicht das Verkaufsargument für das OS ... es verkauft sich nur aus dem einen Grund überhaupt, dass es zwangsmässig gekoppelt mit Fertig-PCs kommt.
> 
> Klar, sicher, Marktsättigung, Diversifikation des Marktes durch neue Mobilgadgets etc. haben da auch alle ihren Anteil daran, aber Microsoft selber, quasi als Standartenträger des PCs, tut NICHTS dafür, dass mehr PCs abgesetzt werden, im Gegenteil: Win 9 soll genauso schlimm werden wie Win 8, sie sorgen also effektiv dafür, dass der Markt weiter siecht und schrumpft ...



Wie soll bitte ein Markt wachsen, welcher Kunden verliert!? Viele Kunden schaffen sich Mobile Geräte an?? Es gibt schlichtweg weniger Interesse an desktop-pc, bzw Notebooks. Gamer sind nur ein teil der Käufer und deren Interessen sind ja eben noch von win7 gedeckt, denke eher das win8 das mobile Geschäft ankurbeln soll und die Zukunft für otto-normal-verbraucher sind touch-oberflächen 

Und dass Apple kaum Einbußen hat ist jetzt nicht so überaschend, wie du schon selbst sagst, warum sollte MS mit einem neuen Os Kunde gewinnen, wo es keine zu gewinnen mehr gibt!?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. April 2013)

Bitte richtig lesen: Ich sehe halt nicht, dass sich Microsoft wenigstens bemüht dem Trend was entgegenzusetzen, nein: Win 8 erweckt fast den Eindruck, als hätten sie bereits aufgegeben, schlecht gemachte Innovation, null wirkliche Vorteile, und umständlichere Bedienung. Da kann man den Kunden auch gleich zurufen "kaufts euch nicht!!".


----------



## hfb (13. April 2013)

JackWilliams schrieb:


> und die Zukunft für otto-normal-verbraucher sind touch-oberflächen


 
Ganz genau. Genau wie 3D-Fernseher die Zukunft sind.

Nicht wahr?


----------



## matty2580 (13. April 2013)

Na ja, die Ausrichtung von Windows 8 auf Mobile ist bestimmt grundsätzlich richtig gewesen.
Aber bei der Umsetzung wurden einige Fehler gemacht.

@hfb: 
Ca. 1/3 im meinen Bekanntenkreis hat 3D-Tvs. Nur nutzen das im Moment noch zu wenige davon wirklich.
Bei guten Quellenmaterial macht 3D wirklich Spass. Ich schätze einmal spätestens wenn 4k Mainstream ist, wird sich auch 3D durchsetzten.
Ich schaue heute keinen Film im Kino mehr ohne 3D an, und zu Hause macht dass bei entsprechender Größe auch Spass.


----------



## _--wasserratte--_ (13. April 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich schätze einmal spätestens wenn 4k Mainstream ist, wird sich auch 3D durchsetzten.


 
4K wird entweder garnicht Mainstream oder wird ewig brauchen um sich im Mainstream behaupten zu können, abgesehen von Hardcore-Gamern oder Film-Freaks die vielleicht allerhöchstens 10-20% der europäischen Bevölkerung ausmachen, wären dazu bereit sich einen 4K-TV oder Monitor zu kaufen, die Normalverbraucher werden keine Auswirkung auf die Sache mit den 4K haben.
Meiner Meinung nach wird sich 4K nicht durchsetzen oder vielleicht in ferner Zukunft, Gewinne werden damit aber definitiv nicht gefahren.


----------



## hfb (14. April 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ca. 1/3 im meinen Bekanntenkreis hat 3D-Tvs. Nur nutzen das im Moment noch zu wenige davon wirklich.
> Ich schätze einmal spätestens wenn 4k Mainstream ist, wird sich auch 3D durchsetzten.



3D wird sich durchsetzen, wenn es ohne 3D-Brillen für die 5-köpfige im Wohnzimmer verteilte Familie blickwinkelstabil und kopfschmerzfrei verfügbar ist. 
Keine Sekunde eher.

Das heutige 3D hatten wir vor vielen Jahren schon mal am PC, meine Elsa-3D-Revelator hab ich immer noch, und cool war das damals schon. Aber ich bin Brillenträger...


----------



## JackWilliams (15. April 2013)

hfb schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Genau wie 3D-Fernseher die Zukunft sind.
> 
> Nicht wahr?



Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun...


----------



## Murdoch (15. April 2013)

hfb schrieb:


> 3D wird sich durchsetzen, wenn es ohne 3D-Brillen für die 5-köpfige im Wohnzimmer verteilte Familie blickwinkelstabil und kopfschmerzfrei verfügbar ist.
> Keine Sekunde eher.
> 
> Das heutige 3D hatten wir vor vielen Jahren schon mal am PC, meine Elsa-3D-Revelator hab ich immer noch, und cool war das damals schon. Aber ich bin Brillenträger...


 
So ein Unsinn. Du hast dann viel zeit verschlafen wenn du das so siehst. 

Ich und meine Freundin sind auch Brillenträger.... Wo ist das Problem? Polarisationstechnik machts möglich. 

Vor allen Dingen hat sich die Technik schon ein "wenig" geändert. Wenn du mit deiner Elsa Technik allerdings versuchst avatar 3d zu schauen kann ich nachvollziehen dass du nicht zufrieden bist.


----------



## BigBubby (15. April 2013)

Ich persönlich mag polarisation am normalen TV gar nicht. Das geht bei mir einfach nicht auf. Das bild wirkt immer schwammig (die polarisation ist nie ganz klar, weshalb ich immer schatten auf der jeweilig anderen seite sehe).
Ich muss noch mal die Shutter ausprobieren (nicht dazu gekommen). Da sollte das ja nicht passieren.
(bin übrigens auch brillenträger, wobei momentan wieder kontaktlinsen.)


----------



## Quat (15. April 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn. Du hast dann viel zeit verschlafen wenn du das so siehst.
> 
> Ich und meine Freundin sind auch Brillenträger.... Wo ist das Problem? Polarisationstechnik machts möglich.
> 
> Vor allen Dingen hat sich die Technik schon ein "wenig" geändert. Wenn du mit deiner Elsa Technik allerdings versuchst avatar 3d zu schauen kann ich nachvollziehen dass du nicht zufrieden bist.


 
Na er hat wohl noch einige weitere Argumente angebracht.
Deshalb "hfb", in diesen Punkten geb ich dir uneingeschrenkt Recht. Blickwinkelabhängigkeit und Kopfschmetzfaktor bilden für mich die Spitze.
Unter die meißten Shutterbrillen paßt im Übrigen ebenfalls eine normale Brille. Trotzdem ist 3D für Brillenträger etwas anderes. Vielleicht kan man unsere Augen nicht doppelt austrixen.


----------



## Murdoch (15. April 2013)

Quat schrieb:


> Na er hat wohl noch einige weitere Argumente angebracht.
> Deshalb "hfb", in diesen Punkten geb ich dir uneingeschrenkt Recht. Blickwinkelabhängigkeit und Kopfschmetzfaktor bilden für mich die Spitze.
> Unter die meißten Shutterbrillen paßt im Übrigen ebenfalls eine normale Brille. Trotzdem ist 3D für Brillenträger etwas anderes. Vielleicht kan man unsere Augen nicht doppelt austrixen.


 
Aber Polarisationstechnik ist größtenteils blickwinkelunabhängig. Kopfschmerzen können immer bei jedem auftreten egal welche Technik. Das hat damit zu tun, dass dem Gehirn etwas vorgegaukelt wird und nicht jeder drauf klar kommt. 

Shuttertechnik finde ich persönlich nicht dolle. Ich sehe diese Unruhe durch die Shutterbrillen leider und da bekomme ich einen zuviel. 

Edit: Achso. Das hat meiner Meinung nichts mit brillenträger zu tun sondern mit jedem Menschen individuell. 
Ob ich Brille abnehme oder drauf lasse ergibt quasi den gleiche Effekt.


----------



## BigBubby (15. April 2013)

Polarisation ist im horizontalen Blickwinkel zwar unabhängig, aber sobald man den Kopf ein wenig neigt, gibt es probleme. (Liegt halt an der Technik)


----------



## Murdoch (15. April 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Polarisation ist im horizontalen Blickwinkel zwar unabhängig, aber sobald man den Kopf ein wenig neigt, gibt es probleme. (Liegt halt an der Technik)


 
Schon probiert? Stimmt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Da LG damit wirbt hab ichs mal getestet. Also man kann sich auch hinlegen. Beim hinlegen bewegt sich was im Bild dann isses aber wieder in Ordnung. 

Wird ja wohl keiner breakdance vorm TV machen. 

Zumal der Sound auch kacke ist wenn man seltsame Verrenkungen macht.


----------



## BigBubby (15. April 2013)

Jub. Mal probiert. Bei meinem Test war es dann "seltsam". Wenn ich es mal so formulieren darf.
Liegt wohl auch mit daran, wie empfindlich man selber reagiert. Bei mir gibts ja beim geraden gucken schon probleme bei der klaren Trennung. Da wirkt das neigen vermutlich doppelt...
Edit: Kann aber auch sein, dass das noch am anfang war, wo nicht alle zirkular polarisierende Brillen hatten.


----------



## hfb (15. April 2013)

JackWilliams schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun...


 
Sehr viel.
Touch und 3D sind beides Paradebeispiele für von verzweifelter Industrie massiv gehypten Produkten, die "die Zukunft" sind und in Wahrheit von kaum jemand gewollt werden.
Weil sie in Wahrheit kaum jemandem Vorteile bringen, und die Nachteile überwiegen.
Natürlich finden beide ihre Nischen, und natürlich sind beides da wo sie brauchbar sind tolle Produkte, aber "die Zukunft",
die Wachablösung, das alles verdrängende Produkt sind sie sicherlich nicht.

Edit: Sorry. Ich wollte absolut keine 3D-Diskussion lostreten.
Natürlich gibt es da Pro und Contra, genauso wie bei Touch/Metro.
Aber es sollte nur ein Beispiel sein für siehe oben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2013)

Könnte man zum PC Markt zurückkehren oder ins Monitor-Forum wechseln?


----------



## BigBubby (15. April 2013)

hfb schrieb:


> Sehr viel.
> Touch und 3D sind beides Paradebeispiele für von verzweifelter Industrie massiv gehypten Produkten, die "die Zukunft" sind und in Wahrheit von kaum jemand gewollt werden.
> Weil sie in Wahrheit kaum jemandem Vorteile bringen, und die Nachteile überwiegen.
> Natürlich finden beide ihre Nischen, und natürlich sind beides da wo sie brauchbar sind tolle Produkte, aber "die Zukunft",
> ...


 
Also auf Laptops und co ist Touch super.
Ich habe mit erstaunen festgestellt, dass ich oft die Tastatur und maus gar nicht mehr anrührte, sondern alles mit dem Finger bedient hatte. (Lustig wie oft ich versehntlich bei meiner Freundin den Laptopbildschirm angetippt habe und mich gewundert, warum nichts passiert, bis ich mir selber an den kopf getippt hatte  )


----------



## hfb (16. April 2013)

Hat dein Kopf dann auf den Touch reagiert?

Sorry, das dumme Wortspiel musste jetzt sein.

Irgendwie ist Touch wie Pferdefleisch, einfach Geschmackssache. Nicht jeder mag es.


----------



## JackWilliams (16. April 2013)

hfb schrieb:


> Sehr viel.
> Touch und 3D sind beides Paradebeispiele für von verzweifelter Industrie massiv gehypten Produkten, die "die Zukunft" sind und in Wahrheit von kaum jemand gewollt werden.
> Weil sie in Wahrheit kaum jemandem Vorteile bringen, und die Nachteile überwiegen.
> Natürlich finden beide ihre Nischen, und natürlich sind beides da wo sie brauchbar sind tolle Produkte, aber "die Zukunft",
> ...



Bei 3D will ich dir gar nicht widersprechen, dass gehört meiner Meinung nach ins Kino  aber touch-geräte als Nischenprodukt zu bezeichnen erscheint mir doch sehr vermessen.


----------



## JackWilliams (16. April 2013)

hfb schrieb:


> Hat dein Kopf dann auf den Touch reagiert?
> 
> Sorry, das dumme Wortspiel musste jetzt sein.
> 
> Irgendwie ist Touch wie Pferdefleisch, einfach Geschmackssache. Nicht jeder mag es.



Die guten Verkaufszahlen bestätigen aber das hohe Interesse.


----------



## BigBubby (16. April 2013)

Bitte keine Doppelpost. Dafür gibts den Edit Button


----------



## Gamer090 (16. April 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte man zum PC Markt zurückkehren oder ins Monitor-Forum wechseln?


 
Seit ein paar Seiten ist mir die Lust in diesen Thread zu schreiben bzw überhaupt zu lesen einfach vergangen. 

ruyven hat es schon geschrieben und langsam fange ich an User auf die Ignorierliste zu setzen, ich habe von solchen OT-Diskussionen die Schnauze voll. 


Mal was zum eigentlichen Thema:

Win8 allein ist auf keinen Fall Schuld, Ms hat es mit der Metro-Oberfläche zwar gut gemeint, aber die ist für einen normalen PC zu umständlich also will nicht jeder sich einen neuen PC mit Win8 kaufen. 
Besonders Firmen wollen nicht noch extra Geld verschwenden um den Mitarbeitern die Arbeit mit Win8 extra beibringen zu müssen.


----------



## BigBubby (16. April 2013)

Also gerade der Markt für Touchgeräte ist doch wichtig in dieser Diskussion, da Win8 auf diesen abziehlt, UND weil Touchgeräte mit Sicherheit zum großteil einen Einfluss auf den fallenden Absatz von PCs hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. April 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Also gerade der Markt für Touchgeräte ist doch wichtig in dieser Diskussion, da Win8 auf diesen abziehlt, UND weil Touchgeräte mit Sicherheit zum großteil einen Einfluss auf den fallenden Absatz von PCs hat.


 
Du verstehst da was falsch, es  geht seit ein paar Beiträgen nur noch um Touch Screens und nicht um den PC Markt.
Es wurde eher über die Vor und Nachteile eines Touchscreens diskutiert und nicht über den PC Markt.

Wenn die Beiträge passend wäre, hätte ruyven wohl nicht geschrieben das man sich wieder dem Thema widmen soll.

Ich kann dir auch nicht erklären weshalb MS ein Betriebssystem entwickelt das für Touch Screens gedacht ist.

Smartphones und Tablets sind einfach im kommen und jeder will es, wenn MS auch noch ein OS bringt das nicht für einen heutigen Standard PC gemacht ist dann haben sie Pech gehabt. Da MS Marktführer im PC Bereich ist wirkt sich das sehr stark aus.


----------



## BigBubby (16. April 2013)

Dahingehend hatte ich ja bereits meine Meinung geschrieben und glaube nicht, dass es an Windows 8 liegt.

Wobei du hast recht, der 3d-part war ein wenig zu OFF. Aber der Touchpart war schon entscheidend, denn da ging es ja gerade darum, ob nötig oder nicht und diese Tendenz zeigt natürlich auch ob Win8 als nicht nötig empfunden wird.

(Ich gehöre ja zum angeblich kleinen Teil, der zufrieden mit Win8 ist. 
Wenn dann ist es übrigens die schlechte Mundpropaganda, dass sich Win8 schlecht verkauft und nicht Win8 selbst. Ich habe netterweise als gegenargument mal einen Artikel von jemanden bekommen, der aber genau das belegte (wer anderen eine Grube gräbt). In diesem wurde nämlich beschrieben, dass Win8 sich schlecht verkauft bzw. Rechne mit Win8. Das stimmte. Aber es stand auch darin, dass die Kunden gefragt wurden und 90% sagten, weil sie schlechtes gehört hatten. Dagegen waren alle, die dann doch überredet wurden einfach mal Win8 auszuprobieren, danach sehr angetan davon und wollten kein downgrade zu Win7 mehr. Hierbei ging es wohl gemerkt, um "normalkunden" und nicht PC freaks wie wir. )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn die Beiträge passend wäre, hätte ruyven wohl nicht geschrieben das man sich wieder dem Thema widmen soll.


 
Mir ging es vor allen Dingen um 3D Fernseher. Solange der Bezug zu Win8 und Absatzzahlen gewahrt bleibt, kann man hier auch ein bißchen über Touch reden.


----------



## hfb (17. April 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du verstehst da was falsch, es geht seit ein paar Beiträgen nur noch um Touch Screens und nicht um den PC Markt.


 
Der eh schon stagnierende PC-Markt wird durch die (Metro) Fokussierung auf Touchscreens noch zusätzlich in den Abgrund getrieben.
Anstatt sich auf die Kernkompetenzen und die vielfältigen und präzisen Eingabemöglichkeiten des PCs zu konzentrieren
und ihm somit (wenigstens) in dieser Anwendergruppe eine Existenzberechtigung und somit eine Zukunft zu sichern,
wird versucht, durch Hype einen Trend zu generieren (vergleichbar 3D) bzw einem Trend hinterherzuhecheln.

Das ist zum Scheitern verurteilt, da 1) allgemein Trendhechler noch nie gewonnen haben und 2) speziell
die Touchgeschichte bei mobilen Geräten absolut Sinn macht, am Arbeitsplatz aber eher kontraproduktiv ist.
Also werden die Leute eher direkt Tablets und Telefone kaufen, als verkrüppelte Möchtegernprodukte.
Somit vertreibt man potentielle PC-Nutzer, weil die Vorteile des PCs für bestimmte Einsatzzwecke abgeschafft werden
und dabei die Vorteile der echten Touchgeräte aber nicht erreicht werden.

Oder einfacher: wenn für das, was ich tun will, ein Tablet ausreicht, warum zum Geier sollte ich mir dann noch einen
PC kaufen? Und wenn ich mehr will als ein Tablet, der PC das aber dank dem Touch/App-Wahn nicht mehr bietet,
dann leg ich mir halt einen Apple zu oder ein alternatives (ja, es soll welche geben) OS.

So oder so, Windows verliert.


----------



## Niza (18. April 2013)

Ich glaube auch das der Markt so langsam gesättigt ist.
Ich habe letztens sogar Starcraft 2 mit einen Core 2 Duo 2x2,4Ghz gezockt.
Und das lief für diesen alten CPU noch richtig flüssig.




Das wäre doch mal eine ganz tolle Idee:
Wenn der Markt gesättigt ist warum macht man das nicht so wie damals mit der Abwrackprämie .
Ich wäre für:
Abwrackprämie für PCs. Beim Alten PC abgeben und neuen PC dort kaufen 200€ Abwrackprämie - Rabatt.
Und bei einem Netzteil mir einer Energieeffizienz von größer als 80% oder 85% gibts noch 20€ oben drauf (Energiesparbonus).

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2013)

Niza schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das der Markt so langsam gesättigt ist.
> Ich habe letztens sogar Starcraft 2 mit einen Core 2 Duo 2x2,4Ghz gezockt.
> Und das lief für diesen alten CPU noch richtig flüssig.
> 
> ...


 
Leider wird es sowas nicht so schnell geben, den die Entsorgung ist auch nicht Kostenlos und die zahlst du. Oder etwa nicht beim kauf?

Der Markt ist nie gesättigt, den Spieler wollen immer besser Grafik und die Spiele-Entwickler müssen es liefern. Da fäll mir noch etwas ein, sind nicht auch die Spiele-Entwickler teilweise Schuld wenn der PC Markt abwärts geht? Wenn sich ihre Spiele auf aktueller Hardware flüssig und auf hohen Einstellungen spielen lassen dann kauft sich nicht jeder gleich neue Hardware sobald es was neues gibt.


----------



## BigBubby (19. April 2013)

Es gibt über eine Milliarde PCs auf der Welt. Glaub mir die Zocker sind da der kleinste Anteil von


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Es gibt über eine Milliarde PCs auf der Welt. Glaub mir die Zocker sind da der kleinste Anteil von


 
Leider sonst würden die PC Hardware-Hersteller mehr der teuren Modelle verkaufen.


----------

